# Last weekend- Beaufort, sc



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice catching and an inshore triple to boot. Awesome!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE!!! Those fish don't recognize you in that new ride. Congrats! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!!


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks fellas, the new boat is good luck.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Were is Beaufort in relation to Oak Island


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oak Island, SC? It's about 2 hrs by road.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Oak island NC near Cape Fear


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

5 1/2 hours or so.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I live in GA and plan a trip to Oak Island the first week in June. I have a sprint triathlon to compete in but that only takes an hour or so so I will bring my flats boat to chase some Reds. The water temp is around 76 that time if year so they should be shallow


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

You can find Reds in this part of the world shallow year round.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

PM sent to Permit


----------

